# Sinnvolles windows/android tablet/convertible für die Uni



## bakida (22. Januar 2017)

*Sinnvolles windows/android tablet/convertible für die Uni*

Hallo!
Ich bin (wie der Titel vermuten lässt) auf der Suche nach einem Tablet für die Uni. Hatte eine Zeit lang mit meinem (Gaming) Laptop gearbeitet. Jedoch ist dieses nicht nur alt (5+ Jahre alt) sondern auch schwer und hat einen kaputten Akku.
 Privat nutze ich einen ziemlich guten (Gaming) PC. Daher brauche ich etwas "kleines" für Unterwegs mit dem man Kleinigkeiten Bearbeiten kann und auch die ein oder andere Notiz/Folie bearbeiten kann (Alles andere wie Gaming oder doch mal komplizierter Rechnungen werden zuhause ohnehin gemach).

Da ich ein HTC 10 als Smartphone nutze kenne ich mich auch in der Android Welt aus. Jedoch habe ich immer den Eindruck, dass die meisten Android Tablets eher große Smartphones sind. Eventuell irre ich da aber auch. Vielleicht reichen die ja auch für meine Anforderungen.

In Bezug auf ein Tablet habe ich mich schon schlau gemacht und bin an 2 Geräten hängen geblieben:

-iPad: kommt man ja nicht vorbei. Und angeblich soll der SPen ja auch sehr gut sein? Mich stört bei Apple nur immer, dass die Accesiours so unglaublich teuer sind. 
-Samsung Galaxy Note Tab. A; Leider gibt es die Version mit dem SPen nicht in Deutschland. Heißt das, dass man keinen anderen SPen von Drittanbietern verwenden kann?
-Acer Switch Alpha 12; Scheint mir eine billigere Variante des Surface 4 zu sein. 
-Lenovo YOGA 500; Ähnlich wie der Acer.

Hat jemand eventuell Erfahrung mit einem dieser Geräten?

Vielleicht mal noch etwas zu mir und dem Einsatzgebiet. Ich benötige das Tablet hauptsächlich zum Notizen machen, Folien (meist in Form von PDF) anzusehen (am besten auch noch markieren und Bemerkungen einfügen) und alltägliche Dinge wie Mails checken oder surfen. Ich bin nicht jemand der super viele, aufwändige Spiele spielt oder viele Filme schaut. Zudem benötige ich auch kein 4G oder ähnliches (da ich an der Uni und zuhause ohnehin WLan habe). Wenn es darum geht sehr viel und sehr schnell mitzuschreiben, dann bevorzuge ich doch meinen Block, würde mich aber nicht stören, wenn das Tablet auch dafür fähig wäre. Meist ist es ja auch wichtig zu wissen, was man studiert. Ich studiere Chemie im Master. Vor allem für die Graphiken/Reaktionen und Zeichnungen fände ich die SPen Funktion recht praktisch.
Was ich eventuell noch mal erwähnen sollte: Wollte nicht mehr als 600€ ausgeben. Wobei weniger natürlich mehr wäre.


----------



## fotoman (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sinnvolles windows/android tablet/convertible für die Uni*



bakida schrieb:


> iPad: kommt man ja nicht vorbei. Und angeblich soll der SPen ja auch sehr gut sein?


iPad und SPen (=Samsung-Pen, oder meinst Du das iPad Pro mit dem passenden Apple Pencil)?

Ich habe für die normalen iPads bisher im Netz nur den im unteren Link genannten Stift gefunden, zu dem es sehr unterschiedliche Erfahrungen auf Youtube gibt.



bakida schrieb:


> -Acer Switch Alpha 12; Scheint mir eine billigere Variante des Surface 4 zu sein.
> -Lenovo YOGA 500; Ähnlich wie der Acer.


14-15" bei 16:9 ist Lichtjahre entfernt von 12" bei 3:2 (noch weiter wie ein 12" 3:2 Display von den üblichen 9,7"-10,1" 4:3 oder gar 16:9 Displays von Android- und iOS-Tablets). Ob es dann einen passenden Stift für  das gewählte Yoga gibt, musst Du selber heraus finden. Dazu ist der Yoga ein Convertible (=feste Tastatur, z.B. zum Tippen auf den Beinen sehr sinnvoll) gegen ein Tablet mit lose angehefteter Tastatur (ich habe ein Surface Pro 2 mit ähnlicher Tastatur).



bakida schrieb:


> Meist ist es ja auch wichtig zu wissen, was  man studiert. Ich studiere Chemie im Master. Vor allem für die  Graphiken/Reaktionen und Zeichnungen fände ich die SPen Funktion recht  praktisch.


Ich würde mich da ja erst einmal informieren (z.B. Fachschaft Chemie oder AStA, falls Du keine Studenten aus den höheren Semestern kennst), ob es  nicht passende Apps/Programme gibt, die bei Übungen oder gar bei den  Vorlesungen genutzt werden können (quasi einen virtuellen  Chimiebaukasten). Das wird dann äußerst lästig, wenn man es  "gewinnbringend" nutzen könnte, es aber nicht kann, weil man sich für  das falsche System entschieden hat.

Ansonsten gibt es hier ein paar aktuelle Meinungen zu dem Thema
Suche passendes Tablet fürs Studium
Ich würde insb. meine letzten Angaben in #9 dazu befolgen: App/Programme suchen und dann die Systementscheidung treffen.


----------



## bakida (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sinnvolles windows/android tablet/convertible für die Uni*

Ah alles klar. Dachte der Stift hieße immer Spen. Habe mich da wohl geirrt. Passende Apps gibts eigentlich keine. Wir nutzen eigentlich nur Windows-Programme, die es entweder als freeware gibt bzw. wir sonst kostenlos bekommen würden. Daher auch eig. meine Tendens zu Windows - nur leider sind die meisten Windows-Maschinen einfach nur sehr teuer. OneNote würde mir da auch reichen. Verwende ich auch hin und wieder an meinem Desktop PC und finds eig ziemlich gut.


----------



## fotoman (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sinnvolles windows/android tablet/convertible für die Uni*

OneNote ist sicher gut für normale Notizen. Wenn ich mir aber vorstelle, damit von Hand Chemische Elemente oder gar ganze Moleküle zeichnen zu müssen, dann mag das eine schöne Fingerübung sein, aber dafür sollte es bessere Tools geben, auch ohne 3D-Ansicht.

Selbst mit OneNote würde ich mir überlegen, ob mir die Online-Version genügt. Für Windows bekommst Du vermutlcih über die Uni die Vollversion von Office kostenlos. Damit ist das Notizbuch auch offine (Zug, ÖPNV, überlastets WLan) verfügbar. ob das mit der Android-Version auch geht, weiss ich nicht, die kostenlose Version unter Windows kann es nicht.

Ich persönlich würde das Geld für ein Aspire Switch 12 ausgeben, wenn die Programme im Studium auch mobil genutzt werden.
Da sollte selbst die i3-Variante genügen, die man für um die 600 Euro bekommt:
Acer Aspire Switch Alpha 12 SA5-271-31SD Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Etwas Warten bei der Nutzung ist für mich eher akzeptabel wie der Remote-Zugriff auf den heimischen PC.

Mit mehr Power und mehr Speicherplatz ist man dann bei 740 Euro
Acer Aspire Switch Alpha 12 SA5-271-5011 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Das arbeitet, trotz i5, lüfter- und somit geräuchlos. Für den Preis ist es schon schwierig, ein gebrauchtes Surface Pro 3 mit 128 GB SSD und Tastatur zu bekommen.

Für mich eignet sich das 12" 3:2 Display zum Lesen/Kommentieren von PDFs oder für Notizen viel besser wie ein 16:9 Display (bei mir der Vergleich zwischen Surface Pro 2 und Chuwi Hi12).

Je nach Vorliebe und benötigtem Speicherplatz wäre auch noch ein gebrauchtes Surface Pro 2 oder Dell Venue 11 Pro 7xxx (SSD und Akku austauschbar) denkbar, die man mit 64 oder 128 GB SSD schon ab ca. 400 Euro bekommt. Das Problem ist dabei aber mittlerweile das Zubehör, falls es nicht zum Lieferumfang gehört. Ein neues, deutsches Type Cover 2 aufzutreiben kann schon schwierig werden.

Das von Dir erwähnte Galaxy Tab Note ist schon von 2014, das Tab A (wenn man es in Europa denn mit SPen bekommt) ist wieder 16:10 (und damit im Querformat unter Android eher bei 16:9). Zu beiden gibt es m.W.n. keine "passende" Tastatur, da kämpft man also immer mit zwei Geräten, kann die Tastatur nicht als Cover für das Display nutzen und muss auch zwei Geräte laden.

Allerdings sind für mich auch alle genannten Windows-Tablets ungeeignet, wenn man im überfüllten Hörsaal, dem Wartebereich am Flughafen/Bahnhof oder sonstwo sitzend auf den Knien mit Tastatur arbeiten will. Ohne gute Hülle (die dann zwar Stabil, aber auch schwer ist), habe ich immer die Angst, dass die Tableteinheit kippt oder rutscht (das Gewicht liegt ja in der Displayeinheit) und ich dann nur noch die Tastatur in der Hand habe. Beim Laptop/Convertible genügt in dem Fall ein beherzter Druck auf die Tastatur und man bewahrt alles vor dem Sturz.

P.S. irgendwie schade, dass hier zwar alle paar Wochen solche Fragen kommen, dann aber in Nachhinein fast niemand mehr seine Erfahrungen postet. U.U. ist ja ein Tab Note oder Tab A mit dem normalen SPen (wenn der denn funktioniert) und OneNote eine durchaus praktikabele Lösung und die wenigen Leute, die sich an solchen Diskussionen beteiligen, haben nur zu hohe Anforderungen an ihr Equipment. Ich bin schon lange aus dem Studium heraus und habe daher u.U. eine andere Einstellung zu den Geräten, die ich mir als Arbeitsgeräte (wozu für mich auch die regelmäßge Nutzung in der Freizeit zählt) für ein paar Jahre geplanten Einsatz kaufe. Nahezu alles, was ich meinte, günstig kaufen zu können, war bei regelmäßiger Nutzung im Nachhinein teurer, weil es mind. unnütz Nerven und Zeit gekostet hat, oft aber auch doppeltes Geld.


----------



## bakida (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sinnvolles windows/android tablet/convertible für die Uni*

Danke für die super ausführliche Antwort. Habe mich nun mit dem Tab A auch etwas beschäftigt und wie es scheint gibt es dieses nicht in Deutschland mit SPen und unterstützt wohl auch kein anderen Pen (was ich so aus anderen Foren aufgeschnappt habe).
Ein i3 würde mehr als reichen. Wie gesagt, habe einen ziemlich guten Rechner hier zuhause und viele Programme an meiner Uni sind ohnehin schlecht optimiert und nur mal eben so zusammenschreiben, da wird mir ein besserer Prozessor meist nicht helfen. Tendiere daher zum Acer. 
Habe auch noch mal das Surface 3 mit i5, 128 GB und 8 GB RAM refurbished hier gesehen: Microsoft Surface Pro 3 Full-HD-Plus 12” Tablet – 128 GB, Refurbished - Internet's Best Online Offer Daily - iBOOD.com auch sehr verlockend. Leider weder Pen noch Keyboard dabei. 
Gibt es ein Convertible (mit fester Tastatur) das du sonst empfehlen könntest?


----------



## fotoman (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Sinnvolles windows/android tablet/convertible fÃ¼r die Uni*

Ich kenne keins, das auch nur ansatzweise im Preisbereich liegt und mehr wie eine langsame Atom-CPU hat.

Natürlich kann man die von Dir genannten Aufgaben auch alle mit einem Atom-Tablet erledigen. Wobei ich auch dort wieder keins kenne, das eine deutsche Tastatur und Stiftunterstptzung bietet. Das Windows 10 meines Chuwi Hi12 (Atom x5-Z8300, 4GB Ram) habe ich erst einmal ein paar Tage so konfigurieren müssen, das es einigermaßen performant läuft. Stift habe ich noch keinen, aber alleine das Schreiben auf dem Display mit dem Finger fühlt sich "langsamer" an wie die selbe Aktion auf dem Surface Pro 2.

Das einzige mir bekannte Tablet war mal das
TrekStor SurfTab duo W2 64GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
das es aber anscheinend nicht mehr gibt und bei mir nach dem ersten Käuferberichten auf Amazon Anfang 2016 sein geringes Vertrauen verspielt hatte.

Alles andere hat dann nur 10" (wäre, wie auch das 16:9 Display, u.U. akzeptabel, aber auch nur einen Atom x5-Z8350, z.B.
ASUS Transformer Book T101HA-GR029T grau Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Dazu gibt es dann m.W.n. auch keinen Stift.

Geräte wie das Google Pixel C sind dann für Android schon recht teuer (mir auf Grund der Einschränkung auf Android zu teuer). Und wenn das wirklich keinen Stylus  unterstützt, wäre das zwar typisch Google, MicroSD-Cards unterstützt es ja auch nicht, aber für die Aufgabe ungeeignet.

Das
Samsung Galaxy TabPRO S W700N 128GB schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
hat dann zum Preis oberhalb dem Aceer Switch Alpha 12   "nur" einen Core m3-6Y30, dafür aber anscheinend eine festere Tastatur.

Selbiges gilt für das
Asus bringt neues 2-in-1-Notebook Transformer Book T302 mit zweitem Akku | heise online

Und ein Lenovo Thinkpad X1 o.Ä. ist viel zu teuer.

Mit dem genannten Surface Pro 3 (4 GB Ram, 128 GB SSD) kommst Du auf ca. 630 Euro, was dafür immer noch günstig ist (das Acer kostet bei gleicher Ausstattung rund 70 Euro mehr, ist dafür aber nicht refurbished und lüfterlos).

Ob das Tab A nur nicht im Pack mit dem S-Pen ausgeliefert wird, oder ob die europäische Version wirklich eine andere ist und den Stift nicht unterstützt, habe ich auf die Schnelle nicht ermitteln können.


----------

